# My TT



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Just realised I never posted up any pics of my TT! just finished washing it so I took a few pics and here it is ;-)


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

Looking good Andrew !!!

Love the comps

Cheers

Nigel


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Cheers Nigel, Yea, think the comps are my favourite wheels for the tt! Need to get mine refurbed at some point, laquer is raised and White underneath in places and looks awful! Just need to get the funds together to do it! Also lower it slightly and get spacers and put on a v6 bumper! Got a few plans in the pipeline ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

